# My birthday gift



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

A couple of years ago my partner already surprised me with a rare Steiff Chihuahua which I absolutely loved!

Today my partner surprised me with another rare gift; a Swarovski Chihuahua. I absolutely love it. It's super cute, sparkly and beautiful. As it is retired I know my partner looked around a lot to get hold of one. 


















The pictures unfortunately don't show how sparkly it acutally is!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Aww Sabine it's lovely, what a thoughtful gift. X


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!
That was so sweet of him, it's such a lovely gift.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Dankeee .


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So cute!!!


----------



## spunky (Aug 23, 2013)

That's so cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

